# Marin Hamilton - SS budget build...durability question



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey all...

Just put together an interim bike as I get a few other things situated....decided to take my urban fixie 29er Marin and turn it into a singlespeed rigid MTB using some parts I had laying around. Here's the build specs:

Marin Hamilton 29er frame/fork - 4130 CroMo
Salsa delgado rear w/Surly SS hub
stock Marin build/Alex rim front w/stock Marin hub
stock truvativ crankset
34t salsa chainring (w stock chainring serving as bashguard)
ACS crossfire 19t freewheel
WTB sst seat
Thomson setback
Ragley Carnegie alt bars w Ourys
Syncros? stem
WTB exiwolf 2.3 front
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 rear
crap stock marin v brakes w/BB7 levers
stock pedals

Anyway I was pretty happy with the Hamilton as a utility bike- it's served me well for cheap (I think about $375 for the complete bike). I took it out the last two days in its current incarnation and I have been surprised at how well it did! Good MTB geometry, lots of braze ons (nice for backpacking) and not much frame flex...felt pretty solid overall

There's not much out there on the Hamilton (or it's cousin the Muirwoods - which I believe it shares the frame with) so I was wondering if anyone's got any feedback re: the durability of the frame/fork? Along with the front rim it's my main area of concern, would hate for it to fail on me...

Also, what might be a good brake upgrade option that won't set me back too much? 

Would appreciate any feedback from anyone with any experience or knowledge...thanks for looking...

Pics....


----------



## Garrett_ (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a Hamilton 29er too. Have only been on the trails 4 times so I can't speak to the reliability. It's stock except for WTB exiwolf 2.3 front and rear. I bought the bike for riding around the neighborhood, but was able to go mt biking by swapping out tires.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Ride it until it breaks


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I had the Marin Muirwoods 26" version. I used it for its intended purpose, urban stuff. The frame had excellent XC geometry, but I wouldn't use it for anything harder than light cross country....


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - I think I am going with "ride it til it breaks" strategy from here on out...it feels solid enough for the XC riding I am doing with it....

....I added pics - I guess they never showed up on the original post...


----------



## scottotrauma (Apr 11, 2011)

*my hamilton*

I've got a 2010 Hamilton that I've used for damn near everything including plenty of xc, drops of 3 or so feet and campus assault staircase bombings and it's held up fine. Keep in mind I'm 5"9' 140-150 lbs. The stock wheels are starting to get difficult to true as the sidewalls have worn, as far as rim brake options in rims that will spread out those wider tires a little better to run lower PSI without rolling the tires over or having pinch flats, I plan on going with the WTB dual duty rims 32h, 630 grams, so somewhat heavy but really strong and 28mm wide, double wall, eyeletted. I'm running the stock hubs which I've had to replace the balls and cones on, but the bodies have held up well, The rear axle was bent somewhat at a point in time, but i was able to straighten it and improve the evenness of my chain tension. Avid single digit 7 brakes and corresponding levers with some kool stop pads will improve braking dramatically without breaking the bank. If you decide you want to go Disc, at least in the front, a Salsa CroMoto fork is probably your best option on a budget along with avid bb7 mechanical disc brakes. The stock headset, unsealed, loose bearings, if maintained holds up fairly well, but I plan on going with an FSA orbit mx or Cane Creek 40, both of which have angular contact sealed bearings. The stock cranks and bottom bracket were decent but eventually I had issues with the crank arm holes deforming and went with a perfect ultegra 6600 crankset and bb I picked up from a friend for cheap, much stiffer and smoother and at 170mm vs 175 it spins better when I run fixed gear.I have a 38t sugino single speed chainring on which matches to a 21t surly cog on the mini cassette and the stock 17t (Great with 29x2.0 Serfas Drifter Inverted Tread tires) fixed cog, which I'll probably change to 15t when I run the stock or 28c tires. The Inverted Tread tires are great all around especially for urban assault, even pretty good on hardpack especially in the rear. I run a Maxxis crossmax 29x2.1 in the rear with a Bontrager TLR3 in the front, 2.2 when riding trails? With the stock crankset I ran a 32t surly stainless ring which lasts well and can be flipped when needed. I also upgraded the chain tensioners to a two hole allen key unit that allows for more adjustment and doesn't have bolts that can bow out like the oem ones. I really liked the oem WTB seat until it came off the rails after an incident while trying to coast fixed. After going with the 170mm cranks I had to raise the seatpost to pretty much its max and intend on getting a woodman el 400mm seatpost (27.2). The stock chain was decent, but for improved drop resistance, longer lifespan I upgraded to a KMC K810sl which is a 3/32 ss specific chain, that's basically just a beast. The frame is definitely worth keeping and upgrading for whatever purpose you decide you're into at the time. The bracing around the head tube and the fact that it's hydroformed steel = durability and great ride. No need to worry about the chips or scratches like with Carbon or crack/ dings as with aluminum. Enjoy you're Hamilton, I'd be willing to bet it'll be around a long time.


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

Right on Scotto...thanks for the info. I will definitely look into the Avid single digits - will probably roll with the stock fork for a while. My lbs likes the WTB dual duties as well- I have heard good things so that is definitely an option for an upgrade.

Glad to hear you've had no issues with durability - it's a great frame for sure.....seems like some of these Marin bikes fly under the radar but they definitely have some good values out there...thanks again for the info - will take much of your input into consideration...


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry for zombie thread. I have one of these laying around, kind of want to convert it to 27.5+. I know that it is a 135mm rear hub spacing, what is the max 29" tire size you can run on one of these? I'd like to use the stock wheels as long as possible, but will move to 27.5 or 26 if i have to get new wheels. Can braze/weld on new brake mounts as needed.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sosburn said:


> Sorry for zombie thread. I have one of these laying around, kind of want to convert it to 27.5+. I know that it is a 135mm rear hub spacing, what is the max 29" tire size you can run on one of these? I'd like to use the stock wheels as long as possible, but will move to 27.5 or 26 if i have to get new wheels. Can braze/weld on new brake mounts as needed.


Pull the rear wheel and measure the space between the chainstays. Tire widths are easy to find around here.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

sosburn said:


> kind of want to convert it to 27.5+.


Does the frame have disc brake posts? I don't think you will find many rim-brake capable plus sized rims on the market.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

ride the hell out of it. maybe a beefier front tire if that one starts to wash out on you. 

maybe just swap the tires front/back? I like more sideknobs on the front tire so it is less likely to wash out than the rear. i find the exiworlf a terrible tire for the front of a bike YMMV.


----------

